# Pressure vessel technical specification



## سامح 2010 (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هذا الموضوع عبارة عن Pressure Vessel Technical Specification
اتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم به
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أبو مريم


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (14 يونيو 2009)

بورك فيك يا ابا مريم
و اسال الله ان ينبتها نباتا حسنا


----------



## مهندس تصميمات (21 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## islamiccastel (31 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا هندسة


----------



## rajae312 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

Thanx rother for this valuable contribution.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## khaliduk (6 مايو 2010)

مشورعلى الملفات


----------



## hazim aly (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكووور


----------



## eng.khaled_talha (14 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

